# Copper Bolus - How To with pictures



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, Here is how I copper bolus with the product called Copasure. I dose at 1cc per 50lbs every three months. Sometimes I give it less if it doesn't look like they need it. A more accurate way of measuring the copper is to weight it, but I just don't get that technical about it.

Here is the capsule of Copasure. I have it next to a 3cc syringe to show the size. 









Here is the capsule taken apart so you can see what is inside it:









I measured out how much copper I needed into the syringe and then emptied it into a small capsule I had. The capsule is so small because this bolus was for a young kid. I just emptied out a slippery elm pill. I buy the bigger ones for the adult goats through valley vet supply. 









I then put the pill in a plastic balling gun and shove it down their throat. It usually goes down better if you wet the pill with water first.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I've heard of drenching with copper too -- never done it. Have you?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, I have heard of copper drenching, but I myself would never do it since it is done with a product called Copper sulfate, which is not specifically made for use in animals like Copasure is. Copper sulfate releases all the copper at once were copasure is a slow release decreasing the chance on overdose. In my opinion the copasure is the way to go but many people have successfully drenched with copper sulfate.


----------



## rbbaker (May 28, 2009)

Hello,
Is it absolutely necessary to bolus by keeping the rods in a capsule. I ask because the breeder I got one of my girls from just mixes the rods with applesauce or mango sauce and gives it to her goats that way. I want to make sure I use the Copasure correctly.

Many thanks!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

The problem with giving the rods in food is they will chew them and that does no good. They need to be full rods, and they stick in the rumen and it is like a time release.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I measured it out, added it to water, and then squirted it down their throat. I was worried about the pill getting stuck.... We called then "slurries" in the vet clinic


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I've never had a problem with a pill getting stuck in the goats throats. I just make sure to put yogurt in the syringe along with the capsule full of copper, slides right down. Works great!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> I've heard of drenching with copper too -- never done it. Have you?


I drenched with copper sulfate specific for animals, made by animal health labs and had devastating results. Will not ever mess with it again.


----------



## rbbaker (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the information, everyone!! I feel more confident about using the boluses, now.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok what exactly are rods? And do you also provide minerals in the meantime?
And please explain the difference between copper sulphate & the other form, thanks!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i use the same product, but i just put a pinch on their grain. I usually notice a difference within a week. I have a friend who does it the same way, i definatly notice a difference in her goats. Why does it not work if they chew it?
beth


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well it will probably work somewhat, but you are kind of wasting money if they chew it because the copper will just go right through them when it's chewed up. When the rods stay rods they stick in the rumen and copper is slowly released.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, the copper boluses are for long term treatment for the barber pole worm. One of the side benefits is the treatment of copper for deficiencies. In the research that I have looked into no one has an explanation as to why it works to suppress the BPW but it does! I believe that the treatment with copper sulfate works in a similar manner.
Thank you for your very informative post, Runaround!


----------

